# Daily dose of Copenhagen



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys, gals and googlerinos..

Following the latest trend I too will present my beloved home city *Copenhagen* by a daily picture and a small description..

All pictures will be by me and from 2005 and forward.. should you have any questions or requests by all means ask! 

*A Daily dose of Copenhagen*

We start out with a picture of my favorite hotel: *D'angleterre*

It is located on *Kongen's Nytorv *( King's Square ) in the old town and are one of the most exquisite - and pricy - hotels in Europe..










In the winter the square are transformed into an outdoor artificially cooled ice rink and several times doing the summer the square are home to outdoor art exhibits


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today we'll take a look at *Amager Torv* - the main square on *Strøget* pedestrian street

In the middle you'll see the *Stork fountain* from 1894 that among other things was a central point for the hippies back in the 60's and are today nationally known from a song from back then about some good old hippy bashing by the police 

The Square is surrounded by great shops and cafes and is a popular place to take a rest from all the shopping.. both indoor and outdoor as the pic shows..


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

great photos! Nice new signature too!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks mate!

Today we'll have a look at the *Marble Church* ( Marmorkirken ) located in the part of town known as *Frederiksstaden* - named after and mainly founded by King Frederik VI just north of the old town..

In this area you'll also find the Royal Palace and most of the larger embassies.. a very classy district to say the least.. 

I'm not a fan of churches myself, but I must admit I like this one - especially upclose where's it's abundent with details


----------



## Ysh (Nov 22, 2005)

OMG, so many bycicles~!
Thanx for nice pics


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Another one of my favorite buildings in the city is the *Magasin du Nord* department store

This 138 year old store is currently the largest department store in Denmark and has more than 40.000 customers weekly and 1700 employees

Recently the nearby *Kongen's Nytorv Metro Station *was made with an underground pasage right into the lower floor of the store where you'll find a food court and a great high quality food market

Prior to the department store this was the site for the exclusive *Hotel du Nord *where among others storywriter Hans Christian Andersen used to live..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today we'll take a look at a more modern part of the city - *Tuborg Havn *( Tuborg Habour ) located in northern part of town

If the name *Tuborg* is familiar to you it's probable because it's a succesful Danish beer brand created by the same Brygger Jacobsen who also founded Carlsberg..

The habour itself is from 1868 but as you can see have been newly renovated after the Tuborg breweries - and the south of it is currently one of largest construction sites in the country with a large number of high income apartments being build.. even a highrise that is a pretty rare thing around here sadly..
It is also one of most exclusive and expensive places to live in the Kingdom..









It's a very nice place for a stroll on a sunny day - and you get a great view to nearby Sweden from there...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Going back to the old stuff I'll like to present *Christiansborg Castle* home of the Danish Parliament and some of the Royal chambers for ceremonial events..

The spot it's located on ( and island called *Slotsholmen* ) is the exact same spot as the founder of Copenhagen *Bishop Absalon* buildt his first castle on in 1170 to protect his city..
At that time the island were a lot more isloated than it is today, where it's now a key transportation area for the city with bridges going to the islands both Zealand and Amager..

The current castle are relatively new as for some reason the castles have a tendency of burning down to a point where it's not even funny anymore - latest in 1992 where an emergency flare made a large part of the roof burn down..

The low building infront with the turning spirer is the old stock exchange *Børsen* from 1620 now home to the camber of commerce









The Christianborg spire is 106m tall - exactly as high as the city hall and the two towers are the tallest structures in the Copenhagen municipal


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

"Copenhagen" in Danish means "merchant's habour" and there's a good reason for that - see the city was founded at a key location between the islands of *Zealand* and *Amager* at a easily defendable spot with easy access to the Øresund straight where access to the Baltic sea could easily be controlled ( and at times taxed )

These days the "habour" part of the habour is almost gone and instead now we have a nice channel running trough the city with cozy waterfronts on each side..

Another relatively new things are the *habour baths *- these are enclosed parts of the habour where you can swim safely under the supervision of trained lifeguards.. needless to say these are loved by kids on warm summer days.. 

The largest one is located in theara known as Island's Brygge not far from the city center


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

...........


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks mate!


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

Awesome thread! 

You don't have any photos of Ny Carlsberg Vejens Skole in Vesterbro do you? I used to go to school there, and haven't seen any photos or anything since I left. I can't find any on the internet either. I'd love to see it again. Any photos of Istegade would be great as well - it was a very interesting street


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

No, I'm sorry - but Vesterbro will be a main focus area this spring for my photoblog ( follow my signature )

What I can help you out with is that your school was merged with another one and now goes under the name "Vesterbro Ny Skole" and was moved to Slesviggade 6

www.vesterbronyskole.kk.dk


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today will take a look at the older side of town *Nyhavn* ( "new habour" )

These days the habour is all but new with the youngest building being more than 300 years old, but it's more popular today than ever before..

The area was a redlight district for sailor trough several centuries but is now a faviored bar area with some really great seafood restaurants too..

I can tell that in all my 27 years of existing I have *never* found a better place for a ice droughtbeer on a spring day - an experiance I will HIGHLY recommend!

*Nyhavn *have been home to many famous people trough the years - the most known is probable *Hans Christian Andersen* who lived in sevral of the buildings and wrote many of his fairytales here..









In the summer this is also a great place to go if looking for some of the best Icecream in all of the Kingdom!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A few kilometers from the inner city you find the municipal of *Frederiksberg* with it's lovely *Frederiksberg Park* constructed by King Frederik IV

And the jewel on the crown is the *Frederiksberg Castle* from 1699 with it's great location on the top of a hill known as *Valby Bakke*

Much of the castle now fuctions as part of the Army's Officer School and are rarely used by the Royal Family

This is by far my favorite park in Copenhagen and *a must see *if visiting in the summer!










You also find Copenhagen Zoo as part of the park along with some wonderful small canals where you can rent small rowingboats if you feel like taking the misses on a romatic mini cruise


----------



## Athenax (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pictures and great info. Thanks for the tour, Mr. D.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thank you for watching


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

Very nice FREKI!
Copenhagen, i love you.


----------



## Mangueboy (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice pictures

Copenhagen is fantastic


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks all! :cheers1:

Today we'll keep with the old and Royal and take a look at the main Royal Palace *Amalienborg* from 1750

The Palace is made up of 4 almost identically buildings ( one of them shown in the picture ) placed around a square with a stature of *King Frederik V* in the middle. ( some may know it from Sim City 4  )

HM The Queen stays in one of the buildings with her husband, the Crownprinces share another one ( although they currently both live elsewhere ) and the remaining 2 are used for guests and family visits..
You can always see if any Royalty is present in the daytime if a *Royal flag* is raised ( in this case it's the Queen's and she is at home )

A daily happening is the changing of the *Royal Guards *that takes place every day at noon.. you can also follow them to and from the Palace to their base located a few km's away ( it's a small parade in itself )









I had the honor of serving in the Royals Guards back in the day, so it's a place I hold very dear..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

How is it a wrong picture? :?

It's the intersection of Østerbrogade and Vordingborggade well within the borders of Østerbro

Map: http://www.sk.kk.dk/roder/karre_rodekort_osterbro_ny.gif


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Oh sorry...I thought I was somewhere else. But now I recognize it


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ I demand retribution for this offensive act - a 6 pack and 6-7 female virgins should do the job 


Anyway, I got a request for some snow pics - but snow is rare here in Denmark - heck even sub zero temps are - so I don't got many.. but I did dig up one from 2006 I thought I'd share, so it's not summer and sun all the time 

This is *Flintholm Station* - a combined S-Train and Metro station with a bus hub at ground level the day after a whiteout









I didn't kid about the whiteout btw - people used to snow would laugh at how little it takes to bring Denmark to a halt..:lol:

Most people ( like me ) drive on summer tires all year long, so when the temp do drop or snow do fall we're fucked


----------



## Athenax (Aug 14, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Anyway, I got a request for some snow pics - but snow is rare here in Denmark - heck even sub zero temps are - so I don't got many.. but I did dig up one from 2006 I thought I'd share, so it's not summer and sun all the time
> 
> Most people ( like me ) drive on summer tires all year long, so when the temp do drop or snow do fall we're fucked


Surprising, I didn't know this before.



FREKI said:


> If interested I have some Nyhavn pics from last april here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=3


Interesting, and I can laugh with all the humor in that thread.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Athenax said:


> Surprising, I didn't know this before.


Few does - most think that since we are so northern that it has to be snow, frost and polarbears..

But in reality Denmark is a small flat collection of islands so the ocean keeps us warm ( well prevents us from freezing over anyway  ) - so our winters are very mild - and as a result snow and subzero temps very rarely makes it here - especially not in the warmer urban areas..

If you want snow you either have to go inland in Europe or further north up to the mountanous parts of Swedena and Norway.. and if you want Polar bears you'll need a big boat, warm cloth and a compas - the north pole is up 



Athenax said:


> Interesting, and I can laugh with all the humor in that thread.


Yeah we eneded up a little pissed that time 



Today we'll take a brief look at what is probable the most renouned neighbourhood in the Kingdom *Nørrebro*

This district have a long history as a worker's hood and in the beginning of the last century suffered greatly from an overpopulation crammed into small worker apartments with lacking sanitary ficilities.. this became too much for the city in the 60s and a large scale renovation and sanitation program was started, understandable not all the residents were happy for being rehoused further out in the new suburbs far away from all they knew - and as the spirit of the time was very rebelious large riots broke out - the city was cleaned up, but the rebelious attitude stayed and it have since then been the home to numourous riots, some of the largests was the immigration riots in the 90's, the anti EU ones and lately the ones after the Youth House was demolished ( a house leftist activitsts had been illegally squatting in and many many years )

But despite all that, it's IS a very nice neighbourhood - it's like a melting pot of everything - from muslim teahouses, dirty worker pubs to high tech trendy bars with art way beyond my capabilities of appreciation

If you find yourself tired of cuteness and cozyness of the oldtown I will strongly recommend taking a stroll down the mainstreet of this district: *Nørrebrogade*

Here we see that street and the start of the district from the* Queen Louise Bridge *


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today we will take a look at a "newer" part of the Inner city - The area between *Nørreport* - the northern gate and *Queen Louise Bridge* that crosses the Lake defenses - shown last time

In the old days Copenhagen was as mentioned before surounded by water on all sides - some areas manmade canals and other areas the ocean - and back then it had 3 gates connecting the city with Zealand, each called after it's kompas direction ( those directions would later also be name to the new districts on the other side of the gates ) 

In the last pic I showed you *Nørrebro* - wich means "Northern Bridge" - as you had to cross the northern bridge to get there - to get to the northern bridge you'd had to go trough the northern gate *Nørreport* - later the Lakes where made having you cross one gate and two bridges - and inbetween the first and second water defenses there was a raised embankment with guns and baracks and towers and all that stuff

These days the gates are located downtown and Nørreport is now known for the Train and Metro Station located on where the gate used to be ( "*Nørreport Station"* - the busiest in all the Kingdom btw ) - and this is also where you exit the old town and move into a "newer district" from 1860 - build on what used to be the old defenses that was torn down as the city had expanded greatly outwards so there was little point if keeping them

This new district now follows the Lakes ( also mentioned before ) on one side and the borders of the old town on the other - and much of the old defenses were kept and made in to several parks - the most known of them is *Tivoli* that is now an amusement park - the world's second oldest to be precise

It's is very classy area and offers some of the most beautiful buildings in the city and some of the best parks

This pic from *Frederiksborggade* gives a good idea about how the area looks and feel


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Is there any reason why there's so many white colored houses in CHP? In this case I compare to Stockholm and not Paris


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ brightly coloured houses have always been a favorite here as the winters are long and dark.. ( as I'm sure you are aware of  )

As for them being white - well in that district a lot are white but the norm is usually a mix of several colours as seen in other pics..

I haven't been to Stockholm yet, so I'm not the one to say - but from what I have seen in pics it looks like they really like yellow houses with black roofs where we prefere red roofs - and white goes better with red than yellow do so that might explain some of the reason..


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

FREKI said:


> ^ brightly coloured houses have always been a favorite here as the winters are long and dark.. ( as I'm sure you are aware of  )
> 
> As for them being white - well in that district a lot are white but the norm is usually a mix of several colours as seen in other pics..


I know, I've been there. White houses would'nt be very nice in Nyhavn, but in other parts of the city, they're gorgeous. 



> I haven't been to Stockholm yet,


:eek2: :rant:


> so I'm not the one to say - but from what I have seen in pics it looks like they really like yellow houses with black roofs where we prefere red roofs - and white goes better with red than yellow do so that might explain some of the reason..


Yea, yellow is a common color in Stockholm. But I'd like to see some more white colored houses in the inner city like in CHP. It's really nice. :cheers:


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG!! mg: mg:

I've always liked Copenhagen and Denmark but this is beyond likeness! I L O V E IT!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Okay, I've showed you 2 of the 3 mainroads leaving the old towns and going trough the Zealand districts named after the gates they were located infront - and that will mean there's one district left - *Vesterbro*

*Vesterbro* ( meaning Western Bridge ) is home to *Downtown Copenhagen* with the *Central Station* and the *Metropol Zone *- and it's home to Copenhagen's red light district centered around the *Istedgade* street west of the Central Station..
Believe it or not but this was where the modern day porn culture comes from - the populairty of it in the district made the goverment legalize porn as the first western nation in 1967 - and naughty people from around the world flocked there 

You can still find sex shops and brothels ( prostitution is legal here as long as they pay their taxes ) but with the large scale renovation projects of the early 90's it's now just as much a family district with schools, great shopping and a waterfront area being turned into one of the most exitic new areas of the city - and as mentione it has the downtown area at the border with the old town


Another thing about today's pic is that it's actually a winter pic taken November 16th 2006 - usually our winters are pretty grey, but once in a while we get a perfect blue crispy sky - I love those days! 


Anyway enough talk, here is *Vesterbrogade* - the districts main street - in time I'll get back to some of the other stuff mentioned


----------



## Athenax (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice new pictures. I noticed that bicycles are commonly used as means transport around town.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, we have an extensive bike path system, shielded from car traffic ( usually by a curb ) covering all major roads.. they even have their own traffic lights 

At the last poll 34% of people in the municipal of Frederiksberg commuted by bike and 32% in Copenhagen municipal

For comparison car was only used by 24% and the rest either walked or used public transportation


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today we'll visit *Christianshavn* a small habour district located on an island between the inner city and the island of Amager

It's home to little over 10.000 people and offers some very cozy canals and charming old buildings to stroll along
It's also home to *Christiania* a "hippy freetown" mostly known for soft drugs - that was sold openly from small booths in the past


----------



## Athenax (Aug 14, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Yes, we have an extensive bike path system, shielded from car traffic ( usually by a curb ) covering all major roads.. they even have their own traffic lights
> 
> At the last poll 34% of people in the municipal of Frederiksberg commuted by bike and 32% in Copenhagen municipal
> 
> For comparison car was only used by 24% and the rest either walked or used public transportation


That's cool, just imagine how much $$$ savings would that be from oil imports.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Denmark exports oil, so we don't as such save much, but it ofcause means we can export more 

But there are other positive thing to it too - f.ex Denmark is one of the least obese nations in Europe


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a picture of *Downtown* seen from the *City Hall Tower* last winter..

It's also the first day with my new logo


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

two pictures today?
Nice!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Not in the CET part of the world 

( I just posted yesterday's a little later than I usually do  )


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

oops. i didn't realize that.
sorry. 

keep posting these beautiful pictures of Copenhagen! :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Will do mate and thanks!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Nice pics, guyz.

I desperately want to see the houses in Denmark/Kobenhavn and what's inside. In my perspective, The level of prosperity of a country is judged largely by the quality of housing, so I wana see how it is in a country with $ 42,000 GDP pk like Denmark .


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I think you'll find many Danes to tressure non-material things higher than material - flashing wealth is ill seen upon here 




Today we'll visit one of the canals in the *Old Town* just across from the Paliament


----------



## Athenax (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice, one of my favorite photos of København.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Splendid pics. 
Copenhagen... no need to say more. One of the tidiest and most liveable cities in the world.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

As always I'm glad you people like it - if there's any requests by all means let me know - I might just a have a picture or two 

Today.. a visit to a inner city park - the *H.C Ørsted's Park*

The park was made out of the old inner defenses - like *Tivoli* and the *Botanical garden* - and was opened to the public in 1879


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I remember that very fondly. In the centre, if I am not mistaken, the building houses a nice backyard restaurant in which one can observe the scenery and a small art gallery at the front.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today just another picture of the inner city residential district between* the lakes *and *Nørreport*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a revisit to the district of *Frederiksberg*

Here's *Gammel Konge Vej* ( Old Kings Road ) connecting the inner city with the center of *Frederiksberg*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

By request we'll visit the *Botanical Garden* today

The garden located on what used to be part of the old inner defenses and is home to 22.000 different plants and 27 greenhouses, with 10 of them open to the public..

In the picture you see the largests of the tropic greenhouses - this one has a great canope walk in the top and several fishfilled ponds in the bottom..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a revisit to the district of *Nørrebro*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today's trip goes deep into the heart of the *Old Town* to a place where buildings younger than 300 years are ridiculed and cars seldom dare venture..

This is how Copenhagen primarily looked before *the great fire of 1728* that burned down a 3rd of the city

These days the calm narrow streets makes perfect alternatives to the bustling *pedestrian shopping streets *that also goes trough the old town..


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## canucker16 (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm jealous of the architecture! the oldschool stuff. keep it up!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I'm jealous of your highrises


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

As regards to Christiania, our pop group "Brainstorm" has song called "The Dogs Of Christiania". One of my acquaintances, who has been in CPH, explained me, why such a weird title. It is because in Christiana dogs are a bit inebriated of the marijuana smell in the air... :lol: Is it true??

BTW, I fall in love with CPH with every next your pic.. Especially I like your Botanical Garden - nice and imperssive. And as a bicyclist, I like CPH even more. I think, there is two cycling capitals in Europe - Amsterdam and CPH. Don't know why, but images of these 2 cities in my head are quite close. Not only because of bicycling, but also other things are similar - liberal attitude towards soft drugs & prostitution, districts like Christiania, canals, etc. And that view with houses along the side of canal is very common for both cities. Actually I haven't been neither in Amsterdam nor in CPH, and maybe when I will visit these cities, I will find these very different, but for now for me they seems almost like sisters.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> As regards to Christiania, our pop group "Brainstorm" has song called "The Dogs Of Christiania". One of my acquaintances, who has been in CPH, explained me, why such a weird title. It is because in Christiana dogs are a bit inebriated of the marijuana smell in the air... :lol: Is it true??


Soft drugs are still very much present at Christiania - so it might be..



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> I think, there is two cycling capitals in Europe - Amsterdam and CPH. Don't know why, but images of these 2 cities in my head are quite close. Not only because of bicycling, but also other things are similar - liberal attitude towards soft drugs & prostitution, districts like Christiania, canals, etc. And that view with houses along the side of canal is very common for both cities.


Yes, CPH and AMS is very simular 



Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Actually I haven't been neither in Amsterdam nor in CPH, and maybe when I will visit these cities, I will find these very different


They do have a very different feel - I went to Amsterdam this summer and ended up surprised as how different the street feeling is when that stats are so close..

In short Denmark have the most in common with Norway and Sweden - but the Netherlands are not that different - especially not when it comes to mentality and politics, but it's street feeling is more southern than I had expected...



Today *Sankt Hans Square* in the district of *Nørrebro*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a visit to one of the newer residental areas on the *island of Amager* in the outer parts of the *Ørestad district*


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Ooo! Very original design.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today the *Copenhagen-Olso Ferry* - it's a slow way of travelling so it's usually used as a mini cruise for the weekends..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Strøget* - Europe's longest pedestrian shopping street - in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Field's* shopping mall located in the Ørestad district


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbrogade* in downtown


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Vesterport Station* in Downtown


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old town*...


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Beautiful pics! But I have a question - do you have a strict rule don't take pics in cloudy days? There are no single pic with cloudy weather in this thread. It gives an impression that Copenhagen has almost Madrid-like climate, but have you really so much sunny days?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Beautiful pics! But I have a question - do you have a strict rule don't take pics in cloudy days? There are no single pic with cloudy weather in this thread. It gives an impression that Copenhagen has almost Madrid-like climate, but have you really so much sunny days?


I did post one picture 

But yeah I very rarely go out to take pictures if it's cloudy - I very much prefere the sun, especially in Copenhagen where you have all the different colours that looks lovely with the blue sky as contrast..

That said Denmark is a northern country and while it is very mild here - and sunny by Nordic standards - we do have PLENTY of cloudy weather, especially late fall and winter..

Personally I like sunny weather the most and that is also why I take almost all my pictures when it's sunny ( i do the same on travels as you can see in my other thread )


Today a visit to *Frederiksberg* and a...well... unique building


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

^^ Of course, sunny days is the best days for photographing, but here in Latvia I just can't afford to go on phototours only in sunny days, because they don't always coincide with days when I have time to do it.. They are just too few. So far this year here has been approximately 15-20 sunny/partly sunny days out of 100. Of course, in summer it's more, but still too few. Besides, sometimes I like to go also in cloudy weather, it has its' own charm, especially nice it is right after the rain, when the streets are puddly and air is full with ozone smell. If I had one of those water-resistant cameras, I would go to shoot also in the rain time - that could give very great shots.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I like walks in all weather - well almost all anyway - but for 'shooting' I prefere some blue sky and sun... 

Why watch black and white TV when it comes in colour?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Canal district* in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Falkoner Alle* in the *Frederiksberg* district


----------



## melbstud (Mar 26, 2008)

Love it and with Princess Mary being Australian no better excuse to visit!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today *Vesterbrogade* in* Downtown*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen Int. Airport* in the *Kastrup* district on the island of *Amager*


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I *loved* that airport


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today the *Royal Opera* at the *King's Square*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today the *Stork Fountain* in the old town


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg* Sidestreet for today..


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Gotta love it.....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^indeed mate :happy:

High class apartment block in *Downtown* today..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a picture from yesterday - the 'icecream season' have finally started :happy:

*Langelinie Habour Front*









Many more pics from yesterday can be found in my *Wonderful Copenhagen *thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=13


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Another picture from saturday - the modernized old* Free Habour*


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Freki, your pictures are great. I'm really enjoying looking at them each day.

I was wondering if you could post a picture of Amager sometime? I used to live there, it would be great to see it 

A picture from anywhere around Islands Brygge / Amager centret / Amagerbrogade or Syndholmsvej would be awesome


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Maelstrom said:


> A picture from anywhere around Islands Brygge / Amager centret / Amagerbrogade or Syndholmsvej would be awesome


Sure thing mate! 

Most of the pictures I have on stock is from the Ørestad, Christians Havn and Islands Brygge - but much more are planned for the year - especally Amagerbrogade


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Strøget* pedestrian shopping street in the old town..


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

beautiful old-town


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Thanks mate!

Metro Station in the *Frederiksberg* district


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today something different - the *Ferring Building* in the *Ørestad* district seen from the RE train from the airport..


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Can you tell me the exact location of this? 

http://i26.tinypic.com/14m8236.jpg


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Yes right across from the Glyptotek next to the back corner entrence of Tivoli


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Gammel Torv* ( 'Old Square' ) in the Old Town


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Habor bus* picking up people


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg *district today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today an older part of the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Palads* Cineplex - the old Central Station


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kings Square* today...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro* sidestreet


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Where's that....doesn't look like typical Nørrebro


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

xXFallenXx said:


> Love your posts FREKI. Thanks for the hard work! :cheers:


Thanks mate - glad you like it 



bhopalus said:


> i see a lot of bikes and walkers. is there no mass rapid transport in copenhavn?


He he, there is plenty - bus, metro, subway, trains, waterbuses, rickshaw and so on - but that doesn't mean people don't like walking or biking.. it's called streetlife


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro* district today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll be on vacation for a few weeks, so this will be the last update for a while...

*Nyhavn* in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For today* Islands Brygge*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

In the spirit of today's banner:









We'll visit the dormatory featured on the Copenhagen side from the* Ørestad* district


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Loving the pictures Freki. Copenhagen looks like a fantastic city, and you have showcased it brilliantly - thanks for the work you put in, nice job



> He he, there is plenty - bus, metro, subway, trains, waterbuses, rickshaw and so on - but that doesn't mean people don't like walking or biking.. it's called streetlife


Yep - that's why I strongly believe countries like India ought to (and are) developing more like Japan and Europe than the US. People should like to walk and bike and Copenhagen and Denmark is a world leader when it comes to encouraging people to get out of their cars and walk the streets - the way it should be


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*City Hall Square* today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a visit to Copenhagen's first highrise - the 56m 18 floor *"Hotel Europe"* ( now* DanHostel* ) from 1955

It's the largest Hostel in Europe with 1020 beds and the third tallest in the world..










On a sidenote it was also the mainbase doing the Nordic and Baltic section's annual meet up in 2006

2006 Official Copenhagen Meet Up ohotothread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376657


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a visit to the *Tuborg Havn* district in hellerup


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW!!! What a pretty city =)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* intersection


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FREKI said:


> *City Hall Square* today


Nice pic :cheers: where is that place, in the center of Copenhagen right?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very neat, really lovely city,,... 
you do always great work,, FREKI !!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Nice pic :cheers: where is that place, in the center of Copenhagen right?


Yes, the City Hall is located right between downtown and the Old Town, the tower is open for visitors at noon daily.. 

Google Maps Link: http://maps.google.dk/?ie=UTF8&ll=55.676072,12.568617&spn=0.010393,0.030856&t=h&z=16



Mussoda said:


> very neat, really lovely city,,...
> you do always great work,, FREKI !!


Thanks mate! :cheers1:


Today we take a visit to the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbrogade* for today..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a recent photo from *Frederiksberg Alle*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Today a visit to *Falkoner Alle*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for todays picture..


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Excellent pictures FREKI. I love the vast array of historic architecture, and how walkable the city seems to be. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The trendy part of the old town's pedestrian zone


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner city* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The actors house with the opera in the background


----------



## emagdnim (May 13, 2008)

Nice pics, Copenhagen looks very nice, tidy and clean. The streets looks so alive with people everywhere, such a stark contrast to most North American cities. I also like the newer condo district, looks very good, very nice selection of stylish condos. Overall a very hospitable, friendly looking city, good job on the thread kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^glad you like it mate and thanks! 

Back to the *Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Christianshavns Canal* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old town* for today


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Are there trains, streetcars, or trolleys in Copenhagen?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

skysdalimit said:


> Are there trains, streetcars, or trolleys in Copenhagen?


Various trains and metros, but they run underground trough most of the city..

No trams or trolleys.( thankfully  )

*Østerbro* for today..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup* district for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro* district for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Limo in trouple in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro* district for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro* sidestreet for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg* district for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kongen's Nytorv Metro Station for today.. well the above ground part anyway


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Is there any Chinatown in Copenhaggen?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> Is there any Chinatown in Copenhaggen?


No, Chinese immigration here didn't really start until the late 70's and they have settled all over the place.. 


*Radisson SAS Scandinavia Hotel*.. 86m and pretty ugly.. but thankfully there's a project about adding 10 floors and covering it in glass


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner city* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* again today..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today with it's "Island Hotel"


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

No trees?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^huh? :? ( if you are thinking about the Nørrebro picture there's a huge park on the other side of the street  )












*Islands Brygge *- old silo turned residential building


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro district* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics FREKI :cheers:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

FREKI said:


> ^huh? :? ( if you are thinking about the Nørrebro picture there's a huge park on the other side of the street  )


Officially it's still a graveyard as far as I know. Only a little part of the southern part is a real park.


----------



## Raveolution (Jan 10, 2008)

no trees lol


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Ørestad* district for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sidestreet in the *Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District *for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

The *Tycho Brahe Planetarium* and IMAX cinema for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg district *for today


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Copenhagen looks so neat and organized besides the beautiful buildings. How does one pronounce Ørestad.. the first letter? Like the German O with an Umlaut?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Metsada said:


> How does one pronounce Ørestad.. the first letter? Like the German O with an Umlaut?


As a general rule I think the only ones outside the Nordics who can would be able to truly pronouce it would be the Turks and Japanese who uses the Ø sound too.. 

Why they named it such for an international buisness district is beyond me but oh well..

German Ö is close but when it comes followed by an R it changes a bit - like an English "Ehhr" sound 

The 'stad' part is much shorter then the German "stadt" barely uses the D and has a brief stop


You can hear some boring people say it a couple times in this clip: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcR9ic4sT_Q ( especially from 45s and after )

In Copenhagen dialect it's "Ehr-stad" in Rigs Danish it's "Oerh-stahd" - for an English speaker I would advice trying the first pronounciation or just ask for "Fields" ( largest mall in Scandinavia ) as people will always know here that is and be able to understand it


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

For you let's take a photo from the *Ørestad* today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Swans in the city's old moat *"Søerne"*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*MERRY YULE EVERYBODY!*

From me to you a little extra for today :cheers1:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Commies in the *Frederiksberg *district


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

quite a sustainable city - thats totally different from the concept of cities in most parts of Asia

i wanna see more of Indoor images of Cph, whether interior part of typical homes, typical buildings, shops, railway stations. Outdoor pics can be found alot if I google it.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

If you use www.google.dk ( the Danish version ) and use keyword *"stue"* ( livingroom ) or *"soveværelse"* ( bedroom ) or *"køkken*" ( kitchen ) you'll get 1000s of pics of Danish homes.. 


Alternatively you can enter www.home.dk where you will find a map over homes for sale, these usually have 360 degree images as well as regular images of the insides..

If the map doesn't show find the key that says "Kort" ( means map ) 

It should look like this: 








Then just pick the place and pick "billeder" or "foto" ( meaning images or photos ) for more pics


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Gate to the* Inner City* for today - *"Søtorvet"*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen Downtown seen from Frederiksberg Castle


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Same spot, different angle..

Carlsberg HQ in the *Valby District*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Flintholm Metro and S-Train Station* in the outskirts of *Frederiksberg*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Scandic Hotel* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

I must go to Copenhagen sometime in my life.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^good idea 

*Østerbro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Ørestad District *for today


----------



## Buddy Holly (Sep 24, 2008)

Copenhagen looks nice.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^glad you like it 

*Downtown Bus Hub* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The *Inner City* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As i said "my favorit city in Skandinavian" very nice :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

Bus in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Industriens Hus in *Downtown* for today









The building is planned for a major overhaul in the near future and I welcome the glass - but kinda like the "old" one too


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Dybbølsbro* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Nice colour contrasts! A tasteful mix of (seemingly old) and modern architecture.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^they are old family villas turned to small modern office buildings..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates  ^^


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks! 

*Nørrebro District* for today


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

^^Nice photo of Nørrebro, known for the riots.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice shot ^^


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Densetsu said:


> ^^Nice photo of Nørrebro, known for the riots.


The square in the picture is actually one of the spots where the riots were the worst.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Nice to see you back Øland - its been a while! 

Yeah that square was home to the EU incedent in 1993 where the Police shot several violent rioters in self defense ( none fatally )



The southern view from the *Round Tower* Observatory in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FREKI said:


> The southern view from the *Round Tower* Observatory in the *Old Town*


Very nice shot FREKI kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Thanks mate! :cheers1:

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The *city* from above today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Another from above today - view from the *Old Town* towards the island of *Amager* ( bridge to Sweden on the left )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos FREKI  ^^


----------



## moher (Jan 29, 2009)

what I can say... I love Copenhagen! cool city, in fantastic country. when I was there last time I had no time to go for long walk, but I will repair my mistake this year  thanks FREKI!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Thanks guys! :cheers1:

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Wow! What building is that? Who designed it? What style would it be considered to fall under? (Sorry for the multiple random questions!) Great photo, by the way.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^can't tell you much about it, sorry..

It's from around 1900 and is a mix between residential and commercial - who designed and built it I have no idea and I can't seem to find anything about it online..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Valby District* sidestreet for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District *for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FREKI said:


> *Inner City* for today


This building is great indeed


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
beautiful photos again @FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks! :cheers1:

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*City Hall Square* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice one too FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate!

*Østerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
you have nice and clean road


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice indeed... hmmmppp


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The *New Opera House* for today









From the nation that gave Australia their's - this one is rather boring


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The *Royal Theatre *for today - aka "Old Opera House"


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

nice updates, FREKI, you're the best photographer for your city. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:

*Northern Habour *for today


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

it's so happen that he took that photos it in a nice place.. hehhee :cheers:



tonight said:


> ^^
> yes indeed, he has also a good angle in taking picture
> 
> 
> regards from Ỷligan


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! 

*Old Town* for today - the former Stock Exchange


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today - doubledecker train trough the underground ( former defensive moat )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District* for today - townhouses


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today - can't have a square without a beer stand


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't know why people say its boring..the architecture is quite fabulous


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

View East from the *City Hall Tower*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen Harbour *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Another part of *Copenhagen Harbour *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tivoli Gardens *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District *for today


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Great pics, the city looks very laid back. Thanks. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ :cheers1:

*Islands Brygge District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*The Little Mermaid* for today - please don't ask me what the tourists see in it - I really don't get it..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Valby District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Søndre Frihavn *from the other day








More pics from the other day can be found here:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=15


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

clean one..



FREKI said:


> *Ørestad District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. can anybody translate the words on that sign board?  what does it mean? 



FREKI said:


> *Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

regjeex said:


> wow.. can anybody translate the words on that sign board?  what does it mean?


_"Sign up now for only 1 DKK"_

( it's a fitness club  )


----------



## moveteam (Mar 9, 2008)

FREKI said:


> _"Sign up now for only 1 DKK"_
> 
> ( it's a fitness club  )


Hehe 

I don't think that's your best downtown image, I like this one much better:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^so do I


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

hahaha ok thanks.. i thought its something about politics... :cheers:



FREKI said:


> _"Sign up now for only 1 DKK"_
> 
> ( it's a fitness club  )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nyhavn *in the *Old Town* for today


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

nice update


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^Thanks mate! :cheers1:

*Copenhagen Habour *for today


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

how related is copenhagen (scandinavian?) architecture to russian architeture?

because some of the photos looks like Russian cities.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Copenhagen photos, no doubt


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

D.D. said:


> how related is copenhagen (scandinavian?) architecture to russian architeture?


Not much - the main foreign culture influx here came from Germany and the Netherlands who immigrated here in large numbers some 5-300 years ago..
After that we had a France and Italy inspired periode..



D.D. said:


> because some of the photos looks like Russian cities.


I'm guessing you are not too familiar with Europe? 

But yes the area around the Baltic sea be it Denmark, Germany, Russia, Latvia, Finald Poland ect do share a lot when it comes to urbanity, so to people unfamiliar with the area they may indeed look alike..


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

FREKI said:


> *Frederiksberg Castle* for today


you Europeans really like to be tanned anywhere on lawn or so.
(I'm not bashing. just an impression.)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Mussoda said:


> you Europeans really like to be tanned anywhere on lawn or so.
> (I'm not bashing. just an impression.)


Yes after a winter filled with cloudy weather and staying indoors people do want some colour when Spring arrives 

And that means everywhere with a little space be it parks, beaches, outdoor cafe's etc is filled 


*Inner City* for today


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice to see your city again @FREKI

i like the streets


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge *for today









And since I've been asked about the locations of the districts I mention - here's a map


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Border between the *Frederiksberg Districts* and *Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Not much - the main foreign culture influx here came from Germany and the Netherlands who immigrated here in large numbers some 5-300 years ago..
> After that we had a France and Italy inspired periode..
> 
> I'm guessing you are not too familiar with Europe?
> ...


yeah Thats why I asked the question..my ignorance of europe is big lol...

Thanks for the reply....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksstaden Distri*ct for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A *Metro* ride for today - and yes it's driverless


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos FREKI :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Østerbro District *for today









More here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=19


----------



## D_A_D (Jun 1, 2007)

What happened to Freetown Christiania, is it still there ? Good people there, rest of Copenhagen not so much.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

It's still there. But probably not in the near future.

What's wrong with the rest of the people in Copenhagen.... :shifty:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

ØlandDK said:


> What's wrong with the rest of the people in Copenhagen.... :shifty:


We aren't illegally squatting, dopesmoking unemployed crude people in trashy clothes and with poor hygene and no respect nor solidarity with the soceity we live in - *shame on us! * 


Anyway... *Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

FREKI said:


> *Old Town* for today


Wow, cool! What's the place?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Building on the left is the Royal Theater, the building behind it is the northern end of the Magasin Department Store ( largest in Northern Europe I believe ) - the Square itself is the "King's Square" ( "Kongens Nytorv" )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørreport Station *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Sydhavnen District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Codan Building *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amagertorv Square in the *Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*City Hall Square* in *Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

View over the city for today


----------



## sneg2008 (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome Freki, awesome


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! 

*Old Town* for today


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Plesner Building *in the *Østerbro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice Copenhagen. Wonderful pics thanks for sharing with us. Regards.*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! 

*Frederiksberg District *for today


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Copenhagen has good architectures. Regards.*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

nice streets!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*King's Garden *Park in the *Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen Habour* for today


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

Copenhagen is such a charming city...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Fælled Park *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Airport Hilton* and *Terminal 2 *of *CPH Int *for today..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Copenhagen Canals *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I love Copenhagen. Thanks for the effort Freki.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful city


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks guys! :cheers1:

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District *for today










And to celebrate my move from YouTube to Vimeo, here are two of my videos of the city ( as seen from a car )

Part 1 - Nørrebro and Frederisberg Districts..
5869402

Part 2 - Vesterbro - Downtown - Inner City and Nørrebro Districts
5869585


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics Freki, Copenhagen look a great city to visit  and It looks so sunny all the time in your pics. Is it?


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

My friends love Copenhagen, and just returned home from the Pride/ Outgames festivities!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
You didn't go? It seems like the games was a big succes.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos indeed FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Taller said:


> My friends love Copenhagen, and just returned home from the Pride/ Outgames festivities!


Cool - that seems to have been a big success..

I didn't participate as I'm neither into sports nor men, but I did see some funny looking people ( crazy costumes ) around the city doing it ( reminded me of Love Parade.. )

It would be cool if they make it anually.. but I'm guesssing the games is planned to move from nation to nation :dunno:


*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Amagerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City *for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos as well :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A look over the city from the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Søndre Frihavn *District for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Amagerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A view from above for today


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice photos as usual!  

That Metropol Building looks great, do you have any other pictures of classy Art Nouveau buildings from your city?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks  - sadly Art Nouveau ( known as Jugendstil here ) didn't catch on so there aren't that many buildings and those there are are often mixed with other styles

I'll see what I can find, but on the top of my head I can't think of any capable of matching Metropol 



Back to business after taking a few days off from this thread to update my other one with around 100 fresh pics from this weekend..

People interested can see them here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=22
( post 433 and beyond )


Here's one of them - *Nyhavn* in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ferry to Oslo for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Christianshavn* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Down Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Southern part of the *Kings Square *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Old defenses turned park in the *Christianshavn District*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Gargoyles keeping an eye on the City Hall Square in *Downtown*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Sunset over the city for today as seen from the *Round Tower* in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *sidestreet for today


----------



## douglaszanette (Jul 17, 2008)

amazing pics


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks! :cheers1:

The *City Hall* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pics  Keep it up!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:



Sorry for not having updated in a few days but I have been updating my other Copenhagen thread where I post all my fresh pictures, so if you haven't already feel very free to go see all the new fall pics I've been adding

Link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=23

Here's a taste: 

*Vesterbro District*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I wanna see more of housing/residentials of CPH ( in and out ) please....Just to see the secrets of the happiest country in the world


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^all the buildings you see in that picture are residential..

As for the secret to happiness - that doesn't come from urban design but from feeling secure ( atleast that is what the social scientists say ) - so the secret is a Social Democracy with a well funded wellfare system and respect for all individuals no matter what they do or who they are


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## Astronaut from Mars (May 28, 2008)

*bravo*

I love your pictures, it makes Copenhague look warm. What a beautiful city, I think it is a model for modern living! Pitty Danish is soooooo difficult to learn!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last photo especially its great FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The *Codan Building* for today


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn, nice pictures. It all looks so organized and so well care-taken. Now, back to my reality, civil war! :/


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The *Harbour* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kastellet *( old star shaped fort ) in the outskirts of the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District* for today


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing!

Thanks for the photos FREKI


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

NICE kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks :cheers1:


*Østerbro District* sidestreet for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A view from above for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That part of the town near the water has some beautiful buildings.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City *for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again, very nice photos FREKI


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous city ! :cheers:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bellisima ciudad. :applause::applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Søndre Frihavn* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Royal Library* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

The Library is gorgeous!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Christianshavn District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos (once again) FREKI


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Happy new year freki


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Ørestad District* for today


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope we get our 'daily dose' also in this year.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^you will 


*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Happy New Year Freki :cheers: 

Thanks for the daily dose


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1:


*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Christianshavn District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksstad Distric*t for today


----------



## vfrka1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Great work man!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks :cheers1:

*Søndre Frihavn* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nordvest District* for today


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

such a nice city


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tivoli Gardens *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The Radisson SAS Scandinavia Hotel and Casino on the island of Amager


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

As some of you guys already knows Google beat me to it.. all of Copenhagen covered, from the smallest alley to the largest streets, they even drove their photo-wagon down the pedestrian streets...

So I give up - I mean what's the point when I have neither their budget, manpower or tech... so from now on I'm gonna stay at home and post a daily screenshot instead 


Okay okay no I'm not giving up just yet - but I will highly recommend anyone with an interest in Copenhagen or Denmark to check it out, they really did a great job covering the nation from rural roads to the deep suburbs to the bridges and of course the cities..

So in honor of Google's work I'm gonna post one of theirs and one of mine for today...


So a double dose of *Downtown *for today 
















Link


Those interested in a virtual trip can take one HERE


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Søndre Frihavn* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Northern Habour* for today with the old forts protecting the entrence


----------



## egypt69 (Feb 21, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful thanks for sharing. :cheers:

My preferred Scandanavian country to visit actually.

Also I've noticed Danish Girls are very attractive :naughty:

I used to have a Danish friend, but she left for good back to Denmark..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Amagerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*The Habour* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Habour Bus* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*King's Square* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

nice city.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*The habour* ( and a habour taxi ) for today


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Great pics Freki! This is one of the first threads I check everyday at SSC. kay:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:


*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking north from the *Round Tower* in the *Old Town*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Christianshavn District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

I would glad if you post some pics of pretty danish girls riding bycicles  They're soo..hmmm

Great pics of CPH Freki, my favorite city in Northern Europe.


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

dutchmaster said:


> I would glad if you post some pics of pretty danish girls riding bycicles  They're soo..hmmm


Don't give him ideas.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:lol:

Girls on bikes eh.. hmm... I hope this will do 


*Amagerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The city from above today..


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

dutchmaster said:


> I would glad if you post some pics of pretty danish girls riding bycicles  They're soo..hmmm
> 
> Great pics of CPH Freki, my favorite city in Northern Europe.


Straight to the wankbank :shifty:

http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn, I didn't notice them when i was in Copenhagen!  And I went in summer.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Damn Damn Damn !!!! :wallbash:

I'll have to come back next summer!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

ØlandDK said:


> Straight to the wankbank :shifty:
> 
> http://www.copenhagencyclechic.com/


This is what i was talking about :happy:

I really like this Copenhagen bycicle culture..really cool.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ indeed! 

Lots of nice pics, looking at them it feels like i was there yesterday but its been 4 years already!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^primarily in the Old Town and connected areas around the harbour such as Langelinie, Christianshavn and of course Downtown..


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

FREKI said:


> ^primarily in the Old Town and connected areas around the harbour such as Langelinie, Christianshavn and of course Downtown..


Thanks.


----------



## marino354 (Sep 26, 2008)

Very beautiful city, I like it!!


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

FREKI said:


> ^thanks ( Merci /tak  ) - well it does share some things with Vienna, but then again it also shares a lot with other citiese like Hamburg, Amsterdam, London and Stockholm..
> 
> Personally I like to look at it as it's own
> 
> ...



Have some pics sharing with those cities? 


Sure nice to look at it's own!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

girlybag said:


> Have some pics sharing with those cities?


Stockholm: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674390&highlight=

And under my old nickname ( "Mister Denmark" ) a few older threads: 

Hamburg: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523877&highlight=

Amsterdam: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=487332&highlight=


London I sadly visited before I got a digital camera so no pics to share from there..

You can find more of my travel pics here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590720 ( all in the "Freki branded" quality and resolution  )


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

FREKI said:


> ^
> 
> 
> *Islands Brygge* for today


Nice and beautiful but . . . also like the winter photos prefer them to the glazed stuffs.


----------



## ledsguy (May 2, 2010)

FREKI said:


> Stockholm: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=674390&highlight=
> 
> And under my old nickname ( "Mister Denmark" ) a few older threads:
> 
> ...


Each of them look on its own light.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District *Sidestreet for today


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Is a nice street with many trees. Regards.*


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

CPH is so beautiful...specially in those sunny days.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks guys! :cheers:


Jukrapp said:


> Have more Harbour pics?


Yes you will find many in this thread 

Northern part of *Tivoli Gardens* in *Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Sydhavnen District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Jukrapp said:


> Hygenic.


Jukrapp, what are your feelings on the Hal 9000 from the 2001 movie by Clarke and Kubrick?


You are clearly not native in English so feel free to respond in whatever language fits you the best


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Jukrapp said:


> Love it . . .
> 
> I do not know and have never seen it, not even important.


It's a really great movie ( and the original book is even better! ) 

The trailer:







Jukrapp said:


> Do not ask me any more opinions. :nuts:


Why not - you are one of the members who frequent my thread often - I'd like to get to know folks


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Jukrapp said:


> Can't understand to be honest, no one probably does.


I'm pretty sure most understand my English 




Jukrapp said:


> Start understanding it means you are not in Copenhagen but in Jutland.


I'm pretty sure I'm in Copenhagen - if not I'd have a loooong drive to work today...

Are you btw familiar with Jutland?


*Christianshavn District* for today


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

What an amazing and well preserved city! I'm stunned by the amount of beautiful buildings it has.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tuborg Havn *fresh from yesterday









Much more pics from yesterday here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=25


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tuborg Havn *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Brøndby Strand *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Amagerbro District* for today


----------



## James.Kayn (Jun 6, 2008)

Gode billeder  og rigtig god tekst keep it up


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Tak skal du ha'


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

It sure has a very interesting architecture, specially regarding old buildings .


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge District* for today


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Still a great thread and great pictures... Very nice CPH promotion Freki :cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks mate! :cheers1:

Tooks some new city pics yesterday focusing on Downtown... here's one of them

*Downtown* for today









The rest can be seen here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=25


----------



## euromerican (Oct 17, 2009)

Why is the weather always so perfect!?!? :nuts:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

euromerican said:


> Why is the weather always so perfect!?!? :nuts:


Because I take my pics when the sun shines


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## jonsan1 (Jun 21, 2010)

You use them any time something calls for sugar. In coffee, cooking, baking, on cereal. I don't think there is a maximum safe dose given.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Østerbro District for me. I just can't get enough with beautiful classic buildings.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## some-else333 (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice to dose.


----------



## SPICY-CURRY (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The other end of *Old Town* for today


----------



## vc5517 (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Closed (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't been updating here in a few days because I have been posting A LOT of pics to my other thread ( the main one )

Here's one of the new pics..

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today









All the rest can be found here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=26

( and please feel very free to comment too  )


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Nice. 

And I mean that in non-spambot way - more of a, I've-looked-through-some-of-your-photos-and-I-really-like-them way  I'm really impressed with the diversity of architecture and the scenic beauty of Copenhagen, just stunning.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

View from above for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Another pic from this weekend - this time *Downtown* and the Tycho Brahe Planetarium seen from the other side of Sankt Jørgens Lake


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Rosenborg Castle *in the *Kongens Have* park


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Edit: Nevermind..


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Extremely beautiful, I love it. Regards.*


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1:


View towards *Amager* from the *City Hall Tower *for today


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice view of a beautiful city.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Inner City *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Christianshavn* District for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

norman.noris said:


> Different countries have different laws. Where do you live? In Australia, these images belong to the bride and groom, NOT the photographer. Where do you live?


Well tell the bride and groom that no Australian law will protect them from the mighty vengeance they will feel if they start messing with my images in a copyright violating way :yes:


As for where I live... well I'm gonna give you 3 guesses - if you get it right you win a virtual Kangaroo


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tuborg Havn* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

FREKI said:


> *Old Town* for today




still a beauty....thanks.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

View from above for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## Rubinski (Dec 13, 2010)

Without any doubt, we need more Copenhagens on this planet!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The *Habour* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *from above for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* fresh from today









100+ snow pics from today here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=456862&page=28


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

:cheers1: *MERRY YULE EVERYBODY!* :cheers1:​


----------



## alb_trc (Jul 23, 2008)

Amazing photos. Very nice!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thanks :cheers:


*Christianshavn *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Islands Brygge* District for today


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's why Copenhagen is one the best cities in the world to live in!!!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tuborg Havn* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Søndre Frihavn District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Nørrebro District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Not a picture, but I video I shot New Years Eve at the City Hall Square


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

copenhagen's so.. livable, all puppies and chubby cheeks. i'm totally moving in


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kongens Have* ( "King's Garden" ) for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

this will potentially sound stupid but i had never seen traffic lights hanging up before. i'm either retarded or it's an exclusive danish thing. our spotlights here i swear all have poles. weird


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

and the lamps also ! what if the rope in which they're all suspended tears?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> this will potentially sound stupid but i had never seen traffic lights hanging up before. i'm either retarded or it's an exclusive danish thing. our spotlights here i swear all have poles. weird


Using wires is the preferred way here - nearly all traffic signals and street light is suspended by wire..



BARNEY_LOVE said:


> and the lamps also ! what if the rope in which they're all suspended tears?


They are pretty durable..

I have never heard of it happening - but in case it does I guess they'll replace it..


Compared to how many lamp and traffic light poles people drive/bike/walk into around the world I think our way is the safer one..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City *for today


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

FREKI said:


> Using wires is the preferred way here - nearly all traffic signals and street light is suspended by wire..
> 
> They are pretty durable..
> 
> ...


i think the main concern here probably isn't with safety. People may very well slam against all solid matter, nearly every of which inflicts damage thats more severe than driving against a pole. it might, though, spare all the trouble replacing them by newer ones and perhaps, i don't know, its a little less pricey this way but its also uglier i think. honestly i'm not sure id be very pleased with having "stuff" hanging above my head coz, silly as it might be, we're already entangled by the city from every side that its a comforting feeling having a clean view over the none-artificiality of the sky. regardless of all the small details, copenhagen seems more livable than any other ive seen so yeah i'm still moving in, in spite of the wired sky and some racism spreading like cancer across northern europe


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^what racism spreading in Northern Europe? :?


BTW would large solid poles everywhere by any better than a few thin wires?

With the wire system you can get the light in over the street and it's not as dominant as poles would be...


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

FREKI said:


> ^what racism spreading in Northern Europe? :?
> 
> 
> BTW would large solid poles everywhere by any better than a few thin wires?
> ...


in case u never heard of neo nazi groups experiencing the miracle of multiplication, they're out in the the loose revealing their severe logic deficiency and mute points. apparently flying the nazi flag's the new black.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^not heard of that - are you sure it's northern Europe ( Nordic and Baltics ) you are thinking of?

( if so what nations.. articles ? )


Last I checked the only real hard core extremists we have here who's still actice are the Hitzb'ut Tarir - a muslim political party banned nearly everywhere but here.. ( but they don't run for anything yet here )

But they aren't really Neo Nazi, more like hardcore semi militany Sharia'ists - not all that distant from the Taliban in mind set, but of course not in action as that would lead to jailtime and possible ban if inciting violence..


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

FREKI said:


> ^not heard of that - are you sure it's northern Europe ( Nordic and Baltics ) you are thinking of?
> 
> ( if so what nations.. articles ? )
> 
> ...


i watched a documentary on it spreading all across russia even though thousands of their kind were killed by the german military in wwii. i suppose school there doesn't teach people that nazism had the slavic as their second most significant target or perhaps they all bailed out of school earlier than they should. i don't get it.
As for denmark, well scandinavia, it's all over youtube though u surely have it more accurately than i since u actually live on the spot and i don't so if u say there isn't much i'll take ur word until otherwise is proven. 
i truly sincerely consider building a life in copenhagen but i'm too afraid my mediterranean blood heritage would get me killed eventually. even if i wouldn't i'm not comfortable with having "i'm not danish" written all over my forehead if i lived there. 
that's why i regard France as a more likely destination for me because all i know is that i do not want to spend my whole life in the same fucking place and i can easily be mistaken for french though it's yet not cold enough for me. i have a subtile light/heat intolerance, it makes me dizzy, lazy and then my vains begin to swell.

check out the nazis on utube if u are interested


----------



## somebody998 (Jan 21, 2011)

FREKI said:


> *Kongens Have* ( "King's Garden" ) for today


Nice.


----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have any pics from the Green Cycle Routes of Copenhagen?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ not the routes themselves, but I'll gladly take some once I start taking pictures again in the spring.. 


BARNEY_LOVE said:


> i watched a documentary on it spreading all across russia even though thousands of their kind were killed by the german military in wwii. i suppose school there doesn't teach people that nazism had the slavic as their second most significant target or perhaps they all bailed out of school earlier than they should. i don't get it.
> As for denmark, well scandinavia, it's all over youtube though u surely have it more accurately than i since u actually live on the spot and i don't so if u say there isn't much i'll take ur word until otherwise is proven.


Well Northen Europe is nor Eastern Europe and certainly not Russia :lol:

Other than a tiny political party ( roughly 20 people ) that of course never gets enough votes for anything I'm not aware of any Nazists in Denmark..

And the party is under police survailence ( we don't trust Nazis after WW2 ) and not violent.. so about the last ones to fear..



BARNEY_LOVE said:


> i truly sincerely consider building a life in copenhagen but i'm too afraid my mediterranean blood heritage would get me killed eventually. even if i wouldn't i'm not comfortable with having "i'm not danish" written all over my forehead if i lived there.


25% of Copenhagen is immigrants - some spots much more - primarily from the Middle East and there have to my knowledge never been a race related murder in the Kingdom..

There is no risk in not being Danish or not looking Danish what so ever, so that is the absolute last thing to worry about - trust me - Danes er some of the most liberal and tollerant people on the planet and we have no culture of judging peopleon their looks - we judge by individual action..

And the streets are very safe - murderate 0.7/100.000 with no random murders in the streets in the city..

Crime doesn't come to you here, you have to seek it..


BARNEY_LOVE said:


> that's why i regard France as a more likely destination for me because all i know is that i do not want to spend my whole life in the same fucking place and i can easily be mistaken for french though it's yet not cold enough for me. i have a subtile light/heat intolerance, it makes me dizzy, lazy and then my vains begin to swell.


France is a great country that I love to travel in, so certainly not a bad pick either ( though language can be an issue if not speaking French to a greater degree than most other western, northern and central European nations )

But if you think how you look would matter up here, oreven be a risk then please don't as it doesn't...

I would suggest you try visiting and see for yourself that Copenhagen is very multicultural and looks/nationality is not an issue what so ever..


As for temps Denmark isn't especially colder than Northern France and very mild for it's location thanks to the seas that surround our islands and the Gulfstream that keeps it warm, but it's not all that warm either and we do get occational snow in the winter, though it is rare..

Temps this last week have been between -1C and +8C.. mostly sunny with a few scattered showers


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

FREKI said:


> ^
> 
> But if you think how you look would matter up here, oreven be a risk then please don't as it doesn't...
> 
> ...


i never been to copenhagen but i know a few people who have, a neighbor of mine took intercourse and eventually never returned - he met his danish girlfriend in college and apparently he's in love with the place. she, on the other hand, wants to live here which i don't get why. Another friend of mine also told me wonders about it so i'll probably give it a try and i can always leave/ return/ go somewhere else if i don't fit in.
Another thing i was told was that although denmark has a long history of industrial design excellence, as for graphic arts it doesn't even come close to the same success. Since i am a graphic designer, a fairly talented one (i think lol) it shouldn't be all that difficult for me to find a job in copenhagen right?

Also i'd like to ask u if not speaking danish can be a significant hurdle living in copenhagen? I know it is in france but i speak fluent french with a very persuasive accent so that would not be an issue for me.

another thing i heard somewhere was that switzerland has the highest emigration ratio of the whole europe, nearly 20% of its population being of foreigner ancestry. So if that's accurate how come 25% of the danes not actually be of danish heritage?

oh and i seriously thought temperatures would be much lower than that, i mean this week, where i live (northern portugal) temperatures go between 5 and -2 degrees which is pretty cold. the problem is - SUMMER - with temperatures above 30ºC at all times, are often insufferable.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

BARNEY_LOVE said:


> Another thing i was told was that although denmark has a long history of industrial design excellence, as for graphic arts it doesn't even come close to the same success. Since i am a graphic designer, a fairly talented one (i think lol) it shouldn't be all that difficult for me to find a job in copenhagen right?


If you have an international recognized education within the field and speak English then I don't think it will all that hard to find a job here - but I can't say for sure as it's not a field I'm familiar with..

I would advice to find some companies you'd like to work for and mail them about their hiring procedures, what they are looking for and how they would advice you to apply..


BARNEY_LOVE said:


> Also i'd like to ask u if not speaking danish can be a significant hurdle living in copenhagen? I know it is in france but i speak fluent french with a very persuasive accent so that would not be an issue for me.


For short periods not at all - virtually all Danes are fluent in English and many workplaces are in English too..

But if you plan on staying for more than a few years or getting citizenship then Danish will eventually be needed at some point..

Speaking Danish will of course also open up the entire job market to you..

But Danish should supposedly be a hard language to learn, so if you are just trying the nation out English will be just fine for the first couple of months/years.. 



BARNEY_LOVE said:


> another thing i heard somewhere was that switzerland has the highest emigration ratio of the whole europe, nearly 20% of its population being of foreigner ancestry. So if that's accurate how come 25% of the danes not actually be of danish heritage?


The 25% figure is for Copenhagen, not the nation..

On a national plan I think we're up to around 7% immigrants/foreign nationals - but most of them have settled in the Greater Copenhagen area hence the higher percentage here..



BARNEY_LOVE said:


> oh and i seriously thought temperatures would be much lower than that, i mean this week, where i live (northern portugal) temperatures go between 5 and -2 degrees which is pretty cold. the problem is - SUMMER - with temperatures above 30ºC at all times, are often insufferable.


Well we can get cold spells here with quite cold temperatures at time down to -10 in the city and even lower outside it - but those are rare and only occur when the normal western wind stops and we get cold dry air from the Russian planes forces on us by an arctic pressure.. and such rarely last more than a couple days..

In the summer temps rarely surpass 27C and a normal summerday will be around 22-25C 

Since we have so much sea around us there is the risk of humid days and we do on occasions get days with 30+C and very high humidity and no winds, but that is as rare as the cold spells in the winter..

So it's pretty mild year round - not perfect, but rarely super unpleasant either.. 

"T-shirt weather" as we call it starts in May and ends in mid September..


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

well i wouldn't think of applying for danish citizenship right away i mean, i don't want to commit myself with just one place coz unless i meet someone and i have to settle, the chances are, i'll probably begin to hanker for a new change after 10 years or something. really the more countries i go to the merrier though i can as well picture myself settling down to one place, have kids and a solid job and relationship.

as for the temperatures, i had envisioned much lower numbers. about -15 on an average winter's day and about 15, never above 20 in summer. tshirt time as u call it, in this country usually goes between mid-march and october. this year, well last year, people were still pretty naked in november, it is horrible. i actually have a theory that links economic development to a country's weather and temperatures.

well i also like ur criminality ration there because really all i want at this point of my life is peace without having to be away from civilization. we used to be ranked 3rd on the safest countries rank a few years ago but since we got caught in the middle of the world crises criminality doesn't cease to increase coz really everyone has already noticed that justice doesn't work in this country so criminals have all the liberty they want to do whatever pleases them the most. i don't feel safe anymore nor i feel like our judicial system can provide for us.

still i'm a little scared of leaving, being alone quite far away from home and everything. i don't know i will try to make some danish acquaintances before i make any decision then we'll see.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vesterbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A view from above for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Inner City* for today


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice and confortable city, it looks so quiet, quite different of a latin american city



FREKI said:


> Using wires is the preferred way here - nearly all traffic signals and street light is suspended by wire..
> 
> They are pretty durable..
> 
> ...


Well, some traffic lights in Lima are suspended like Copenhagen's, it isn't weird for me.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Frederiksberg District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Islands Brygge *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

frashp2 said:


> I've heard that the Danish for binge-drinking and Norwegians for beers when everything's stuck and to forget everything asleep.
> 
> 
> When they are at panic, the time and watch are meaningless (but do the job more than perfect) - I can imagine what is on their mind.
> ...


Huh? :?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I guess the dude was banned and his strange post deleted :lol:


Anywhoo.. 


*Hellerup District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Christianshavn District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Downtown* for today


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

FREKI said:


> :cheers1:
> 
> 
> *Downtown* ( City Hall Square ) for today


Troels Hartmann's workplace 

Love Copenhagen.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Is the weather always this good in CPH?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> Is the weather always this good in CPH?


No I remember a day in 84 where we had two clouds in the sky.. :sleepy:


No jk - it's not always this good, nor always summer for that matter


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Old Town* for today


----------



## ro.cologne (Sep 14, 2010)

FREKI said:


> No I remember a day in 84 where we had two clouds in the sky.. :sleepy:
> 
> 
> No jk - it's not always this good, nor always summer for that matter


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Time to get this thing going again...

New format: larger pics, smaller logo... enjoy 


*Inner City District* for today


----------



## STP (Jul 12, 2011)

deleted....


----------



## STP (Jul 12, 2011)

deleted...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^thank you for deleting those..


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Flintholm Station *( Metro and S-train ) in the *Vanløse District*


----------



## chewisky (Jul 9, 2011)

wonderful!!Admire the enviroment.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Kalvebod Brygge* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Valby District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Sluseholmen District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Østerbro District* for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Ørestad District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

A view towards the* Old Town District* for today


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

copenhagen :/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

FREKI said:


> *Østerbro District* for today



lovely shot....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:


*Inner City *for today


----------



## BARNEY_LOVE (Aug 18, 2010)

copenhagen looks so ridiculously clean and taken care of. its like no other place on earth like a total fairytale


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:


*Ørestad District *for today


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Vanløse District* for today


----------



## heardmix (Sep 30, 2011)

FREKI said:


> ^:cheers1:
> 
> 
> *Ørestad District *for today


Thank for update and keep job.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^:cheers1:

*Kalvebod Brygge *for today


----------

